# food for a practice camping trip.



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

I am newer to this whole thing. I want to do a one or two night camping trip with my son(6) and little cousin(10, cub scout). We will only be backpacking and not too far. However id like to make it as real as possible to a one or two night survival situation, needing a fire, shelter etc.
My question is what food should I carry with us to be able to cook and obviously not scare the kids away from the idea. I am not prepared to eat twigs yet as I want to get a book for that soon. I will throw in some mallows for the fun factor but just looking for so,e other ideas for our first trip. Thanks


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My first thought is Ramen noodles. Light weight and can be filling. Peanut butter (providing there are no allergies). Spam, yes I said it, Spam! We love that stuff (please no one tell me what's in it). Crackers. Pop tarts. Granola. Powdered milk. Juice powder. Water and/or a good water source and a way to clean/filter it.

I am sure those with more experience will chime in with a better more comprehensive list. My list is based on what my kids would eat at those ages.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For backpacking, dehydrated are normally preferred since they're light. Breads, pasta (pre-packaged things like mac & cheese work nicely), crackers... are also very light yet fill the belly. Pouches or cans of tuna (if they like it) or soup are nice for flavor and such but can get heavy.

Make sure you have plenty of water.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

At those ages I would just make it a regular hiking/camping trip just to see how it goes first and work some plant knowledge in and proper camping too. like how to make the fire safely/what to do when ya gotta go/how to set up camp and if they do well then start trimming things down, taking less and wild foraging more. but if you are not familiar with wild foods etc.. do not attempt it with the kids.. you need to learn this before you can teach others. All it would take is one plant of the wrong kind and you would be three sick folks out in the woods on your own.

For foods and such.. I would start the first trip with the regular mountain house dehydrated foods and even dry mixes like jiffy mix corn muffin mixes.. you add just a bit more water and make corn "pancakes" out of them.. once you get them used to the idea of camping and carrying everything that you need then start going more commando.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Making foil packets to cook in the coals is fun for kids, just take whatever they like. Apple or peaches with a little cinnamon & nutmeg, banana with brown sugar. Take a couple potatoes, carrot, onion along with a spice shakers and make a sliced veggie packet. We usually double wrap them in foil to keep ashes out.

A pack of hotdogs to roast over the fire on sticks...

For super easy, I second the Mountain House pouches, just add water & 10 minutes later it's lunchtime...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like Emerald's post there ... keep it simple, keep it fun and keep it safe. Bring enough gear that you are "comfortable" when sleeping (two tents - one for the boys and one for yourself), bring along a good ground-pad, some extra blankets, and bring some easy-to-make foods - canned turkey (ham / tuna / salmon / etc) and bread that can be put into a cast-iron sandwich maker and toasted up over the fire. Bring along a couple of cutting tools - hatchet / knife / machete / etc and teach them proper use of them - how to make the kindling, setup the fire so that it is safe, etc.

Look through the recipe-section here and find a bunch of "camp-food" recipes and try them out. CampCakes, boiling water in a paper-cup, hotchocolate, cooking in a citrus-peal (orange, grapefruit, etc)

Take some time and teach them about tracking animals and identification of animals by their sounds or by sight. Let the boys "guide you" and use the time to teach them proper backcountry skills.

#1 skill in my mind is "*Leave no trace*" - leave no tracks, leave no garbage, leave no fecal-mater

#2 skill is shelter-building

#3 skill is fire-building

#4 skill is cooking


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Lipton/Knorr meals in a bag. Just add hot water and eat.

Check out this website for lots of easy recipes that can be prepared in a freezer bag. Also has lots of info on dehydrating and preparing menus: 

www.trailcooking.com


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, lots of good ideas. I just haven't done it this way myself to go through it with them. My cousin just did a three day scout camp so he was all in. I figure he can teach me some things like knots to tie and things and he can teach my son with me. Now I'm not doing this this weekend. I found some good priced gear from victor23 on here and need to get some things from him(mess kit, canteen etc) but will be stocking up on small lightweight pastas and things like that at the grocery store. I want to get some mre/mountainhouse stuff soon just not the top on my spending list yet. 

The wild edibles scare me a bit so yes I do not want to wing it, not only for the obvious but if I am teaching I damn well want to be a good example. Anybody have a good cheap book they recommend for that with lots of pictures ;-) 

Also is a 6 yr old old enough for a backpack or should I stick with a fannypack for now?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If you have never been camping before may I suggest a dry run in the backyard first? It can be almost as fun and home is right there until you have a feel for what camping is all about. No matter how well you plan a first trip there will be things you need that have been forgotten and you will bring a ton of stuff that you never use. If you are in the city a fire may be out but flashlights on a first camping trip can be fun also. Get used to setting the tent up, arranging your gear in the tent, preparing meals, cleaning and all that in a friendly setting before going for the full Monte!


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been camping lots if times. The fire, hang out, tent cooler no problem. It will be fine for my cousin too. The food in a back pack is what I'm worried about, meaning what's good to carry with you. Also I will be in the woods but only about 1/2 mile from my moms house. So not like a 10 mile hiking excursion. That was much my thought is outback but not way out. I really just wanted ideas on stuff that's lighter, worth its weight for food and easy to fix up... which is what I got. Basically that is the part I have not had to think through and was getting a little lost in the process.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I would have the 6 year old carry a backpack. Don't pack it too heavy, but give him basics. Lightweight blanket, cheese/peanut butter crackers, bottles of water, toilet paper, light stick, granola bars, signal whistle, bug repellant, flashlight (or better yet get him a head lamp). That way he can feel like a "big kid" and have essentials if (God forbid) he gets separated from you during the 1/2 mile trek. Make sure he knows what to do if he gets separated from you!!!!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I tell my kiddos its just like Dora The Explorer and Diego (cartoon characters). They always have a back pak and a map. Always seem to be able to solve whatever problems arise through what's in the back pak. If I get stranded on an island and had one person to pick as a companion, it would be Dora.


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> I tell my kiddos its just like Dora The Explorer and Diego (cartoon characters). They always have a back pak and a map. Always seem to be able to solve whatever problems arise through what's in the back pak. If I get stranded on an island and had one person to pick as a companion, it would be Dora.


 Of course she knows spanish too. Diegos pack morphs though.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

greene said:


> Of course she knows spanish too. Diegos pack morphs though.


Lol! Not I watch it either, but never noticed the morphing backpack. I don't want to scare the kids, they are dramatic enough. Camping is a great way to learn, in my opinion. If its fun then they remember how they cooked, got comfortable to sleep, cleaned up. Great luck and have fun!


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> Lol! Not I watch it either, but never noticed the morphing backpack. I don't want to scare the kids, they are dramatic enough. Camping is a great way to learn, in my opinion. If its fun then they remember how they cooked, got comfortable to sleep, cleaned up. Great luck and have fun!


Oh ya it is whatever he needs it to be not like Doras lame pack that only holds a few things.


----------

